# New Arrival - M5



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently acquired an Ollech & Wajs M5 from another forum. It came on the standard Nato strap but I have put it on leather. IMHO I think it looks the business.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice like it alot, although for me it would be a nato, but i seem to have a nato obsession lol, wear it in good health,

paul


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice one Des.

Some of the family say hi.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Works well imho Des - The O&W's are great watches for the money - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a very lovely watch. Wear it in good heath.

best Rich


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it is nice; I would also go darker brown.

Engi


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

@Fulminata

One of your watches on the photo is a Mirage, isn't it? May I ask you how satisfied you are with this watch? I'm currently looking for this model but did only see pictures until now.

Thanks.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

muhrmel said:


> @Fulminata
> 
> One of your watches on the photo is a Mirage, isn't it? May I ask you how satisfied you are with this watch? I'm currently looking for this model but did only see pictures until now.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, its a Mirage III. I've been delighted with it. As an entry level chonograph with the reliable ETA 7750 movement, its tough to beat for the money. I guess the Sinn 256 is close, with a slightly smaller case but a bigger price.

Even though it's my main work watch and gets a lot of wear, I often struggle to find a reason to swap it for something else from my collection. It keeps excellent time, is very legible, has good power reserve, is smart but not blingy, and is a 200m watch; it just keeps ticking those boxes. I'd certainly recommend one. The standard bracelet is nothing special, so I wear it either on an upmarket leather strap, or on a spare Fortis bracelet as in this shot.










Hope that helps. :hi:


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

> Hope that helps.


This helps me a lot!  Thank you *very* much for answering so fast and sharing your experiences! And for the very nice photo too. I'm very pleased. I'll take this watch if I find one.

Thanks again and have a nice weekend.

Kind regards


----------

